# New Backup Bow



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Well my new backup bow came in yesterday evening. It is a Samick Sage Takedown Recurve, 62" AMO and 55# @ 28". I got it to take on hunts with me because it is a takedown and won't take up much room, plus you could beat the price, Brand New $109 plus shipping. I got it lined out this evening in time to do some shooting. I didn't really expect much out of this bow due to the cheap cost, but let me tell you it shoots great. I was throwing groups from the first arrow that were equal to or better than the groups I shoot with my longbow. It also is faster and harder hitting then my longbow which is also 55# @ 28". I could tell it was hitting harder from how deep it was driving the arrows in my target. So if any of the traditional guys or gals are looking for a good backup bow at a great price I have to recommend this one. I'll let y'all know more after I shoot it some more and it gets broke in good, but right now I'll have to give it two thumbs up.


----------

